# I used a brillo pad...



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

These were the words that rang through my head on the way to see this client :doublesho

This was a tagteam detail by myself and Johnnyopolis as we only had 1 day to complete.

This detail as explained to the client was never going to be full correction with the time we had been given and the amount of RDS's
.
So we did the best we could.

Here is what greated us :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho










































































































































And how it was left:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

There are no words...


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Why would it even cross anyones mind to use a brillo pad on their paintwork?
Seriously.


----------



## Kai Herb (Aug 8, 2007)

When i worked for Halfords a few years ago we had a woman come into the store in a panic because she had just used a brillo pad and jif to get rid of some paint from a post she had brushed past and wanted a wax to cover the scratches.


The car.......oh yes the car .....3 day old M5 that her husband had only driven home from the dealers before having to go away for work.

Her words "He has got a bit of a short fuse !!!!!" :doublesho


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

OMG, interesting day :wall::wall::wall:


Beautiful Studio to work in :thumb:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

fair play you must have gone a right pace to get that result in one day. 

cracking job


----------



## X18JAY (Oct 23, 2008)

fair play guys, looks great


----------



## MiLLe (Oct 13, 2010)

I painted that barn last year 
Shame he can't look after his cars properly, he has a nice little collection. 
You have to give him some car wash training.
Nice result on the CL, but I am afraid it wont las too long


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Didnt the bonnet come up well... My god it was some work though  

Looked amazing when we finished. 

Johnny


----------



## MiLLe (Oct 13, 2010)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Didnt the bonnet come up well... My god it was some work though
> 
> Looked amazing when we finished.
> 
> Johnny


Because he parks his cars in the barns they are always covered in birdpoo, because the barns are full of nests. Dogs, chickens, cats also has free access to the cars as well. This paired up with poor washing the results are guaranteed within a very short period of time. 
To be honest i was still shocked when I saw your before pictures of the CL.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

nice work and all in 1 day!! IMO brillo pads should be made illegal


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Jeez, that was rough! Great turnaround :thumb:


----------



## iestynd (Mar 6, 2010)

I dont think he actually meant a brillo pad!??? Surely not?

I think he has had a go at machine polishing it without any prep looking at the swirls they look machine induced not brillo pad induced.. Just my opinion.

Cracking job i bet he loves having you on hand to fix it

:buffer:


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

That looked a mess before, looks like a vast improvement. I do like the CL, very nice car.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Didnt no one tell them they needed a polish on the brillo pad:lol:
Nice save.:thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Wowawia - What a mess! Seriously swirl-tastic, but a great turn around chaps.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Great save there,lovely work. Nice to take on a real challenge like that on occasion. I'm sure the customer was over the moon.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks like the S4 was the tool of choice for the day?!

good turnaround in limited time!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

good effort chaps

spotted the C&S top  :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

iestynd said:


> I dont think he actually meant a brillo pad!??? Surely not?
> 
> I think he has had a go at machine polishing it without any prep looking at the swirls they look machine induced not brillo pad induced.. Just my opinion.
> 
> ...


It was the brillo part of a dish sponge :thumb:


----------



## daz200 (Oct 15, 2010)

My ex once used the green side of one of those sponges in order to remove bird poo from the roof of her Micra.

Needless to say, it was promptly part-ex'd and she was banned from cleaning her car again!

Looks like an excellent result that, good work guys!


----------



## BDJ (Nov 21, 2009)

You did a excellent job considering the time!
But man...that car was a mess!
How can someone neglect a car like that?


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Ouch! That was in a right state!! :doublesho

Caddy gone now and just using the new S / RS4 for mobile work when required?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Refined Detail said:


> Ouch! That was in a right state!! :doublesho
> 
> Caddy gone now and just using the new S / RS4 for mobile work when required?


Yeah sold the caddy :doublesho as 99% of work is carried out in the studio :thumb:
I only do mobile for select previous clients :thumb:
It is nice to get out now and again but wont make a habit of doing mobile.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

simply fantastic work guys


----------



## jayGT (Oct 24, 2010)

that looked bloody awful . u did a fantanstic job


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

great results for a one day job guys! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## OKona (Sep 18, 2010)

Ha my mate used a brillo pad o. His car a couple of years ago same boy in fact that put diesel in his glanza recently lol


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Gross, excellent save anyways!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work lads super


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

All this talk of brillo's 

What pads and polish did you settle for Robbie as time was short on this one..:thumb:

Looks good now though... S4 in DRK blue or black mmmm camera shot can't tell...:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work there fella :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

OKona said:


> put diesel in his glanza recently lol


made me laugh :lol::lol:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

MiLLe said:


> Because he parks his cars in the barns they are always covered in birdpoo, because the barns are full of nests. Dogs, chickens, cats also has free access to the cars as well. This paired up with poor washing the results are guaranteed within a very short period of time.
> To be honest i was still shocked when I saw your before pictures of the CL.


Well hopefully now he sees how good it can look, he will take a little more care when washing, I dont think he will EVER use a scouring pad on it again though!

Robbie had basically polished one side though in the time it took me to do that bonnet...

Johnny


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Well hopefully now he sees how good it can look, he will take a little more care when washing, I dont think he will EVER use a scouring pad on it again though!
> 
> *Robbie had basically polished one side though in the time it took me to do that bonnet...*
> 
> Johnny


Is that because he's quick/you're slow, or because the bonnet was that bad???

I remember doing my mates Leon. Dave did half the roof in time to took me to do the bonnet, drivers wing and A-pillar and across.... He was doin about 3 hits each time on the roof... It was just much worse than any other part of the car


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Awesome work there, what a transformation! 

Not sure if the Brillo pad was literal, having said that I've known people do just that. 

My aunt took some Cif and a Brillo pad to her Ford Focus to remove some spots of rusty water that dripped on the car. Also a guy I used to work with used a Brillo pad to remove bird cr*p from the paint of his Hyundai Coupe.


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Excellent turnaround, now looks like it always should do.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> Awesome work there, what a transformation!
> 
> Not sure if the Brillo pad was literal, having said that I've known people do just that.
> 
> My aunt took some Cif and a Brillo pad to her Ford Focus to remove some spots of rusty water that dripped on the car. Also a guy I used to work with used a Brillo pad to remove bird cr*p from the paint of his Hyundai Coupe.


It was genuine I saw the pad with my own eyes :doublesho


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very well done! I can't believe the before shots!


----------



## PK001 (May 8, 2008)

Holy Smoke! :doublesho were the words that came out, when saw those first pictures.

But great turn around in one day only. Amazing!:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Great work chaps, barn looks fab as well.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Great work! :thumb:

Can't believe that someone would use a brillo pad to clean their entire car!. :doublesho:


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

Great turnaround.

I once had a woman who came into a place i used to work with brillo pad swirls, her neighbour had been using one of those sprayers to paint his fence and it had blown onto her car, instead of bringing it straight to us she attacked it with a brillo and ouch it wasn't pretty to say the least, it was that deep though that I would have burnt through the paint trying to get them out so it ended up going for a respray.

EDIT:
Just had another read through and it wasnt the green rough bit she used on the back of a washing up sponge it was one of these.


----------



## dtw (Mar 16, 2009)

Great work!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

123quackers said:


> All this talk of brillo's
> 
> What pads and polish did you settle for Robbie as time was short on this one..:thumb:
> 
> Looks good now though... S4 in DRK blue or black mmmm camera shot can't tell...:thumb:


The bonnet got a 3M polishing pad with FC+ refined with IP then 203s on megs pads and the rest of the car got IP with a drop of 203s with a megs finishing pad :thumb:

Started at 10am finished at 6pm

Robbie


----------



## Padtwo (Apr 11, 2007)

Great stuff that must have been a hell of a lot of work. I had someone telling me once they had used a scourer on their car as it said it was "non-scratch"..... on saucepans maybe
Do like these mercs:thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

excellent work guys on what must have been very hard work, should you not exclude the plates from the shots?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

ALANSHR said:


> excellent work guys on what must have been very hard work, should you not exclude the plates from the shots?


All customers are asked before any shots are taken :thumb:


----------



## vtr kid (Oct 5, 2010)

shocking


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

dixon75 said:


> There are no words...


The words FU*K(apology to admin in advance) ME come to mind :doublesho


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

WOW, great turn around.


----------



## deeds (Aug 18, 2009)

Great Work Guys...He might not know detailing...but FFS where is some poeples comomn sense??


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Padtwo said:


> Great stuff that must have been a hell of a lot of work. I had someone telling me once they had used a scourer on their car as it said it was "non-scratch"..... on saucepans maybe
> Do like these mercs:thumb:





DasArab said:


> The words FU*K(apology to admin in advance) ME come to mind :doublesho


The bonnet alone took me almost 2 hours to correct and refine, I was pleased with the results though :thumb:

Johnny


----------

